# AMT Back to the Future Blue Printer Special



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

Just found in my garage, the old AMT Blue Printer Back to the Future Delorean Trilogy set.
All seems to be there with two of the three cars still sealed in plastic.
The only thing missing are the instructions.

Does anybody have a set that they could scan and send pretty please?
PM me if so.
Thank you!
Andy.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm searching the net right now for you on that request, haven't found any instructions yet, But i did run across this interesting link, anyway I'm sure someone will have something for you on this one soon, Hang in there, http://www.starshipmodeler.com/rv/pre_pl_bttf.htm might be some help.

Ian




http://www.google.com/#hl=en&safe=o...l=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=9a7854cec1d4f73


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks Ian. I have looked at the links, but unfortunatly, those are of the Polar Lights version which is significantly different than the AMT/Aoshima.

Searching the 'net has not resulted in any good leads either.
Hopefully a member here will have a copy.

Cheers,
Andy.


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

I have the set,if your not in a super hurry PM me your email address probably won't get done till late Sun maybe Mon


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

PM sent Dakota and thanks!

Andy
:thumbsup:


----------

